# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  cần bán

## quangvinh1985

chào cả nhà , mình có 3 cây thước kẹp Mituyoto 
 2 cây loại 0-150mm mới 100% :code 500-702-10 :Model CD-15PSX ,hàng chưa bóc giấy bóng 
 1 cây loai 0-200mm đã qua sử dụng :code 500-703-10 :Model CD-20PSX

_ 2 cây loai 150 mm em bán 1,5 triệu/ cây 
_ 1 cây cũ loại 200 mm là 500k 
 em sẽ fix nhiệt tình cho ae nào mua cả 3 cây , anh em nào quan tâm có thể lh 0967863347 (zalo) vì em là thành viên mới nên không biết đăng ảnh lên trang thế nào , nên kết nối zalo em có thể gửi ảnh trực tiếp ạ 
cảm ơn cả nhà đã quan tâm

----------

